# الفرح المسيحي..!!



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

*الفرح المسيحي







"ونحو نصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله والمسجونون يسمعونهما"
(أع 16: 25 )


مع أن رسالة فيلبى، رسالة آلام واختبار، لكن لا يوجد بين رسائل بولس ما يعادلها في فيض الفرح من كل جانب.
 فالرسول كان له هذا الفرح في قلبه، وكان يرجوه ويتطلع إليه في قلوب أولئك القديسين الذين كان يحبهم كما أحبوه (فى4: 4-7) .

 صحيح أنه بدأ خدمته في فيلبى في سجن في نصف الليل - حيث أحاطت به كل أنواع القسوة والإساءة من الناس، ووقع عليه وعلى زميله "سيلا" كثير من الآلام والعار. ولكن لا نقرأ عن مكان آخر نظير فيلبى، بدأت فيه خدمة الإنجيل بأغاني النُصرة وأناشيد التسبيح والحمد لله وسط الحزن والآلام والأوجاع. أناشيد سمعها الله وليس فقط المسجونون، وقد أجابهم عليها بزلزلة عظيمة يمكن أن يُقال عن يقين إنه لم يحدث نظيرها في أي مكان منذ ابتداء العالم، بدليل الآثار التي تخلفت عنها والتي لم يسبق لها مثيل على الإطلاق. فقد حلـَّت قيود جميع المسجونين ومع ذلك لم يهرب منهم سجين واحد، ولم يَمُت أحد أو يُجرح أحد.

وقد استيقظ السجان، ليس فقط لكي يعلم أن جميع مَنْ كانوا بعهدته موجودون وسالمون، بل لكي يعرف ما هو أفضل من ذلك بكثير. لكي يعرف المخلص العجيب وليتأكد خلاص نفسه بالنعمة السامية المطلقة. 

واضح أنه كان رجلاً فظاً قاسياً، عديم المبالاة كسائر السجانين ولا سيما في تلك الأيام. ولكن ها هو بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها يصبح نصباً تذكارياً هائلاً لعمل الرحمة الإلهية، وشهادة خالدة لإجابة الله، ليس فقط على سوء استخدام السلطان، بل على صبر إيمان عبديه اللذين كانا يسبحانه ويترنمان بحمده في أعماق السجن. ومن هناك وقعت في سمعه موقع الرضا والقبول أناشيد فرحهم التي زادت أنغامها عذوبة وحلاوة، تلك الضربات الكثيرة الغاشمة التي وقعت عليهما.

حقاً أنه أولى بنا في الظروف العادية وفى وسط كل تمتعاتنا الهادئة بالنعمة والحق الإلهيين، أن تنطلق ألسنتنا وتمتلئ أفواهنا بأغاني التسبيح القلبية لحمد إلهنا في كل حين. ليس المقصود أن يكون كل مسيحي دائماً مرتلاً، بل المقصود هو أن يتصاعد الحمد والتسبيح من قلوب المسيحيين في جميع الظروف والأحوال. ولا شك أن الحال يكون كذلك لو عرف القديسون المسيحية الصحيحة كما سُلـِّمت مرة لإيمانهم 
ولو تمتعوا بها منفصلين عن معطلات عدم الإيمان المظلمة.


منقول
*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2011)

> واضح  أنه كان رجلاً فظاً قاسياً، عديم المبالاة كسائر السجانين ولا سيما في تلك  الأيام. ولكن ها هو بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها يصبح نصباً تذكارياً هائلاً  لعمل الرحمة الإلهية، وشهادة خالدة لإجابة الله، ليس فقط على سوء استخدام  السلطان، بل على صبر إيمان عبديه اللذين كانا يسبحانه ويترنمان بحمده في  أعماق السجن. ومن هناك وقعت في سمعه موقع الرضا والقبول أناشيد فرحهم التي  زادت أنغامها عذوبة وحلاوة، تلك الضربات الكثيرة الغاشمة التي وقعت عليهما.



رااائع عمل الله​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> رااائع عمل الله​


*آميــــــــــن ربنا كلى العظمة والقدرة.

+ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
آمين*


----------

